# How to copy shows from one DirecTivo to another - a possible way?



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

Greetings. Im a newbie to Tivo hacking. Im only getting more into it because I want to recover some shows.

I had a problem with a dead DirecTivo (Hughes HDVR-2) box. Its not the HD. I reported it before on the DirecTivo forum a few weeks ago: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=320134

I suspect theres something with the disk controller or something on the motherboard and not anything wrong with the HD. Thus, I bought another DirecTivo (DTV) box, this time an SD-DVR40.

I have some movies and football games I recorded on the HD of the HDVR-2 (HD1) and would like to recover them somehow. What I want to do is to just copy the shows from HD1 to the HD of the SD-DVR40 DTV (aka HD2). I dont want to decrypt the .tivo files, just copy it to the new SD-DVR40 so I still access them.

Ive read some of the threads on this and the DirecTivo forums. This is what Im assuming I must do.

1) Buy the PTVnet Utility CD.

2) Get a HD (call this one HD3) thats as big or bigger than HD1.

3) Bake InstantCake for HDVR-2 on HD3.

4) Use mfstools to create backup image of HD1 to HD3.

5) Install network drivers from PTVnet CD to HD3 so that HD3 is network accessible.

6) Bake InstantCake for SD-DVR40 on HD2.

7) Install network drivers from PTVnet CD to HD2 so that HD2 is also network accessible.

8) Put HD3 in the troublesome HDVR-2 (and hope it comes up).

9) Put HD2 in the new SD-DVR40 and bring it up.

10) Connect the HDVR-2 to the SD-DVR40 via a USB cable.

11) Copy the shows over from the HDVR-2 to SD-DVR40.

Are these the correct steps?? Im assuming that I can do a peer-to-peer network connection without needing a router (I have a router but its in the other room and its not a wireless one). Im also assuming that I can copy from any Series 2 Tivo to any other Series 2 Tivo even if they are not the same model.

Please correct me if I am wrong, if Im missing a step, or the steps arent in order.

Doomster


----------



## Draven X. Byrne (Jun 2, 2003)

No matter what unfortunately if the shows are recorded before encryption is turned off you CAN NOT copy them to another TiVo.

Sorry - You're Boned! You're best bet isa to try and download them off the Internet.

DXB


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Draven X. Byrne said:


> No matter what unfortunately if the shows are recorded before encryption is turned off you CAN NOT copy them to another TiVo.
> 
> Sorry - You're Boned! You're best bet isa to try and download them off the Internet.
> 
> DXB


Not true. If by "copy",


> 11) Copy the shows over from the HDVR-2 to SD-DVR40.


he means transfer by MRV, it will work.


----------



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

SteelersFan said:


> Not true. If by "copy",he means transfer by MRV, it will work.


What's MRV?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Doomster said:


> What's MRV?


MRV = Multi Room Viewing

http://www.tivo.com/1.2.13.asp


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

Buy another HDVR2, put your original HD in it and then watch the shows or record them to DVD or VCR.

Return it with their HD.

That would be the easy way to acomplish what you want to do.


----------



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

ruexp67 said:


> Buy another HDVR2, put your original HD in it and then watch the shows or record them to DVD or VCR.
> 
> Return it with their HD.
> 
> That would be the easy way to acomplish what you want to do.


Wish it was that easy but that woudn't work. I've read in the DirecTivo forum that the files saved by a Tivo box are encrypted with a "motherboard ID". If you take a HD from one Tivo box to another, the 2nd Tivo box won't be able to access it because of the "motherboard ID".


----------



## charlestwaters (Dec 19, 2003)

Not to sound like a dumb ass or anything, but here's a couple questions...

A) How in the world do you do MRV on the HR10? (fully zippered with 6.3a over here)

B) How do you make sure that the encryption is turned off?


----------



## cheesybear (Aug 17, 2005)

What I don't understand is why you can't burn DVD's using the Humax-DVD/DVR from movies that you transfer via your network and MRV. The media access keys are all the same, that's all that should matter. 

Between this and how slow Tivo has been lately, I'm just about done with Tivo alltogether. I don't think paying nearly $20 a month for a slow system that has so much copy protection stuff on it that you can't even use it for legal purposes is a good deal anymore. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

charlestwaters said:


> Not to sound like a dumb ass or anything, but here's a couple questions...
> 
> A) How in the world do you do MRV on the HR10? (fully zippered with 6.3a over here)
> 
> B) How do you make sure that the encryption is turned off?


A) Not possible yet.

B) Type: *ciphercheck* at the bash prompt.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

cheesybear said:


> What I don't understand is why you can't burn DVD's using the Humax-DVD/DVR from movies that you transfer via your network and MRV. The media access keys are all the same, that's all that should matter.


See this thread which links to pvrblog article on why this can't be done and also an analog "workaround."


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

charlestwaters said:


> Not to sound like a dumb ass or anything, but here's a couple questions...
> 
> A) How in the world do you do MRV on the HR10? (fully zippered with 6.3a over here)


But you can do something similar. :up:


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

doomster: what you've read is correct... encryption is based on info in the HD AND the crypto chip on the motherboard... if your motherboard is fried, there's no known way to access the recordings other than transplanting the crypto chip.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

cheesybear said:


> What I don't understand is why you can't burn DVD's using the Humax-DVD/DVR from movies that you transfer via your network and MRV. The media access keys are all the same, that's all that should matter.


DVD recorders simply don't record MRV or TGB content to DVD, its a fact of life. Whether it is by intentional design or by accident or apathy, only Tivo knows.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> encryption is based on info in the HD AND the crypto chipp.


Nope, just the crypto chip.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> doomster: what you've read is correct... encryption is based on info in the HD AND the crypto chip on the motherboard... if your motherboard is fried, there's no known way to access the recordings other than transplanting the crypto chip.





classicsat said:


> Nope, just the crypto chip.


I beg to differ
There are 3 keys for decrypting a show: 1 is found on the crypto chip, 1 is found in State/Media/DiskConfiguration, and 1 is found in the CommercialSkipOffset field for each recording.
Without all 3 you can't decode an encrypted recording


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> I beg to differ
> There are 3 keys for decrypting a show: 1 is found on the crypto chip, 1 is found in State/Media/DiskConfiguration, and 1 is found in the CommercialSkipOffset field for each recording.
> Without all 3 you can't decode an encrypted recording


Yep, which is exactly why 51killer.tcl makes encrypted shows unwatchable.


----------

